# Crossing over



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

It sounds like you are taking the right approach, contacting the local. Keep pleasantly following up with the BA and best of luck.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

You need to feed that little guy, do what you need to do


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Its the only way to cross . 
Wife and kids need those benefits .








Pete


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Do I just hope for the best and keep in contact with the BA.?


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

great advice given so far, keep in contact, and don't worry about any "white noise" you may get along the way..I worked for a very successful non-union shop years ago, and was glad to have the opportunity to join IBEW, go through thier apprenticship NJATC.

Lifes been good ever since, not throwing stones at non-union shops either. Just respectful of where I came from. 

Good luck!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> Do I just hope for the best and keep in contact with the BA.?


No. Apply for the apprenticeship program. 
You might get some credit for the ABC stuff, but I am not sure.
If you are a licensed electrician, then you should continue talking to the BA about coming in as a journeyman.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

I was already a journeyman wireman that completed 4 yr I.E.C apprenticeship, the my Union leadership suggested it would be best to go back and do 4th & 5th year apprenticeship with NJATC, instead of doing the J.I.T program. 

I went back and did the 4th & 5th year with NJATC, and im GLAD I did, great training program and learned quite a bit during those years.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Moonshot180 said:


> I was already a journeyman wireman that completed 4 yr I.E.C apprenticeship, the my Union leadership suggested it would be best to go back and do 4th & 5th year apprenticeship with NJATC, instead of doing the J.I.T program.
> 
> I went back and did the 4th & 5th year with NJATC, and im GLAD I did, great training program and learned quite a bit during those years.


I guess this must varie by local. A journeyman at my company went through the IEC and switched right over


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

dronai said:


> You need to feed that little guy, do what you need to do


I don't know much about how the union works but if you quit your current job and join the union, how do you pay your bills if they're not hiring? Is there any way to delay the switch until they're hiring? It would probably be easier if you didn't have dependents.


----------



## asly1983 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm hoping to test up to a journeyman level, but if it means taking a few more years of school at a lower rate (still being more than what I currently make), than so be it. 

Wendon, 
I'm just looking around right now, I wouldn't do anything to put my paycheck in jeopardy, as I do have 2 boys and a future wife to take care of. 

I'm still employed at my current non Union contractor, and plan on making a smooth transition (well as smooth as could be). 

We are all in it for the money, can't live on one side of the fence forever.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

Smid said:


> I guess this must varie by local. A journeyman at my company went through the IEC and switched right over


 
The BA and training director gave me that option, to just go J.I.T...and I think I would have been fine.

I just looked at the option of having the opportunity to go back to school for another 2 years, and wanted to do that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

asly1983 said:


> I'm still employed at my current non Union contractor, and plan on making a smooth transition (well as smooth as could be).
> 
> We are all in it for the money, can't live on one side of the fence forever.


My Q is, can you join and sit the U bench while working for your current non U employer ?

~CS~


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Something about the title of the thread makes me think of.....

Union or Merit shop
And one clear call for me
And may I stay anonymous 
If I turn into a FLE 

D<with apologies to Alfred Lord Tennyson>W


----------

